# Is a New XP Change Comming July 2011?



## Steve-x8086

I have been told by 2 Certified tecs, 1 claims to have worked for MS, that in July of 2011 everyone will have to upgrade to W-7 or they will not be able to use the internet. This is despite the fact that MS shows that XP will be supported until 2014 if SP-3 is installed.

Has MS changed it again for 75% of the internet users?

What's happening?


----------



## pyritechips

I see no such news anywhere. How exactly is Microsoft to block XP computers from connecting to the internet?


----------



## valis

Steve-x8086 said:


> I have been told by 2 Certified tecs, 1 claims to have worked for MS, that in July of 2011 everyone will have to upgrade to W-7 or they will not be able to use the internet. This is despite the fact that MS shows that XP will be supported until 2014 if SP-3 is installed.
> 
> Has MS changed it again for 75% of the internet users?
> 
> What's happening?


that's bogus. Treat that with about as much validity as you do about the Rapture hitting this Saturday.


----------



## flavallee

Steve-x8086 said:


> I have been told by 2 Certified tecs, 1 claims to have worked for MS, that in July of 2011 everyone will have to upgrade to W-7 or they will not be able to use the internet. This is despite the fact that MS shows that XP will be supported until 2014 if SP-3 is installed.
> 
> Has MS changed it again for 75% of the internet users?
> 
> What's happening?


There are a few senior citizens in my computer club who still use Windows 98SE and Windows ME and have high-speed internet service, and Microsoft hasn't "blocked" their computers.

I wonder how many gullible people are taking those "certified technicians" seriously, and I wonder if they're getting a kickback from Microsoft for increasing the sales of Windows 7. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Noyb

UM-Flint


----------



## Ent

flavallee said:


> I wonder how many gullible people are taking those "certified technicians" seriously, and I wonder if they're getting a kickback from Microsoft for increasing the sales of Windows 7.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Or they're just lining people up to buy an "upgrade" from them, whether a program to fix the issue or to update to Windows 7, which MS knows nothing of.


----------



## prunejuice

Ent said:


> Or they're just lining people up to buy an "upgrade" from them, whether a program to fix the issue or to update to Windows 7, which MS knows nothing of.


...or they're not actually "certified tecs"...


----------



## Ent

prunejuice said:


> ...or they're not actually "certified tecs"...


Or both.


----------



## SUEOHIO

i could just see the chaos and mayhem that would cause if that would apply to everyone of us and not just the college.would everyone with xp and earlier have to throw out their perfectly good computers and buy brand new ones with windows 7 in them?i think not. lol!and even when xp is no longer supported at all it will still work just fine like windows 95, 98, 2000 or whatever older OS people still use.


----------



## Steve-x8086

Well, these guys are involved with the computer companies in my area and they may know something but I have not been able to confirm about this possible problem either.

1 of them swears by it so much that he really gets upset if anybody questions if it is true. He even claims that he just came from a MS class last week where it was stated.

The things that he keeps alluding to are a "Cloud" that MS is putting on the internet and the lack of Drivers being available to use the internet. He also stated that we would get frequent popups from MS telling us that we had to change our OS or else.

Lance does not work in a business at this time but freelances with recycled equipment. His father works for a long time area computer company and says similar things

PS: The Geek Squad hasn't heard about this either.

Any thoughts on the Cloud issue being it?


----------



## Ent

I don't know what is meant by a "cloud" in that context at all, but normally cloud is an informal synonym for the internet itself, such that "cloud computing" is the idea of passing data back and forth between your machine and an internet server that does the actual computations for you.


----------



## valis

Geek Squad has barely heard of Vista, so that doesn't surprise me. 

XP is still in wide, wide use in the business community, and even wider in the private sector. This so-called shut down is NOT going to happen. I've got a 98 box that still gets there fine, my wife has an ME laptop that still connects, and I know a few dozen people with 2000 on their rigs.

Trust me, this is, at best, an urban legend. But I don't even want to give it that much credence.


----------



## DaveA

I think you will that the Support for Windows Vista SP 1 is ending then.



> Support is ending for some versions of Windows
> Support for Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1) ends on July 12, 2011.
> Support for Windows XP with Service Pack 2 (SP2) ended on July 13, 2010.*
> 
> If you're running one of these versions after support ends, you won't get security updates for Windows


See http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/help/end-support


----------



## leroys1000

It sounds like they might be talking about companies starting to
get ready to implement IPv6 due to a shortage of IPv4 IP addresses.
But they still seem a bit uninformed.
You can install IPv6 on XP if it isn't already.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2478747
That is the only problem I can see that might keep some people
from accessing some websites and cloud services.


----------



## prunejuice

Steve-x8086 said:


> Any thoughts on the Cloud issue being it?


The "internet" doesn't live and die at the will of Microsoft.

This is becoming more true every passing year.


----------



## fairnooks

The only thing it can be that has validity is what is already going on with some components of Windows Live Essentials 2011 and with Internet Explorer 9, etc., is that Microsoft is implementing the "Apple" clause, in that they will just cut off XP from using those services they produce (Castle XP is under seige and no one gets in or out!). 
However, as stated earlier, the time when that could be a controlling factor is long gone because there is excellent competition and other companies are not excluding XP at all. (Ahh, somwhere along the line, they invented transport air carriers and Microsoft can't do anything about all the airdrops behind Castle XP walls.)


----------



## valis

big deal. IE9 is html5 heavy anyhow, and uses unHOLY amounts of resources. It may be for the future, but xp run just fine on IE8, or FF.

All this talk about people with XP not being able to get to the internet is flat out silly.



> everyone will have to upgrade to W-7 or they will not be able to use the internet.


That is utterly, completely, and totally wrong. If your tech friends doubt it, by all means, please have them join (it's free) and have them come talk to me. I will be more than willing to listen to what they have to say.

Then I will give them a tin-foil hat and send them on their way. 

Let's put it this way; every year Honda makes a new Civic. After a decade, do they flip a switch that makes all the 10 year old Civics stop working and force people to buy new ones? No. Because people would be pretty ticked off and switch brands to another brand that DIDN'T do that. Ditto with MS. They didn't get a corner on the business market by making asinine business decisions.


----------



## sixpack

Hey Steve,
If you believe them, I've got some ocean front property in Arizona I'll sell you real cheap.


----------



## valis

I'll buy. Stoner's got me on the rack for his beach-front property in Denver.......reckon I'm closer in AZ anyhow.........


----------



## prunejuice

sixpack said:


> Hey Steve,
> If you believe them, I've got some ocean front property in Arizona I'll sell you real cheap.


Don't be so sure Arizona doesn't eventually get ocean front property if California gets hit by "The Big One".


----------



## valis

prunejuice said:


> Don't be so sure Arizona doesn't eventually get ocean front property if California gets hit by "The Big One".


Apparently that's why I'm over the coals with Stoner about Colorado......dude drives a tough deal........


----------



## sixpack

valis said:


> I'll buy. Stoner's got me on the rack for his beach-front property in Denver.......reckon I'm closer in AZ anyhow.........


How about some beach front property in Pagosa Springs, Co. ... we're selling and moving to our winter home in Az. the lake here isn't like the Colorado river.


----------



## valis

dude (assuming the dude part; if not, dudette), I grew up in Colorado, in Black Forest.....pretty sure that there are still some building in PaSprings that bear my moniker, as we traveled there frequently in Boy Scouts.


----------



## DaveA

"Pagosa Springs, Co"
I haven't been there for many yaers, when my Grandparents lived there. I remember geting into the house through the upstairs window as the snow was that deep.

I grow up the the Monte Vista area.


----------



## valis

get outta here......man, lots of Colorado folks around here.....I still have friends in the Durango area, try to get up there every couple years.

Matter of fact, just got off the phone with a buddy of mine who owns a fishing shop at the Roaring Fork/Frying Pan area; were arguing about the hockey game tonight.


----------



## Couriant

hmm off topic anyone? 

But honestly its most likely the IPv6 adoption. I got an email from my NOC here at work that on June 7/8th is World IPv6 day. http://isoc.org/wp/worldipv6day/participants/

Some websites may have some issues on that day. I don't believe Windows XP has IPv6 installed by default like Vista and Windows 7 does so make sure you do get that protocol downloaded /installed.

The change should be transparent but some people will have issues. This site should help


----------



## pyritechips

Since this has nothing really to do with XP per se, and it isn't asking for help, I think I'll move this over to Tech-Related News - only because we don't have a Tech-Related Rumours thread.


----------



## Couriant

pyritechips said:


> Since this has nothing really to do with XP per se, and it isn't asking for help, I think I'll move this over to Tech-Related News - only because we don't have a Tech-Related Rumours thread.


sounds good


----------



## sepala

I think that news is 100% fake. Not all the certified people are brilliant minded. Since MS has nothing to do with world wide web, they have no right to block any. If they do so, it will affect international laws, and other companies and governments will never stay silence. This is just a rumor. One student of mine said me MS agents are coming to each and every house with a gadget to track illegal copies of windows! LOL! He got that news from a computer parts seller. Like that, people say really stupid stuffs, we have to take them in from one ear and throw them out from the other ear.


----------



## Steve-x8086

pyritechips - I Am Offended that you would chuck my XP thread to a general category. If the off topic chatting is getting on your nerves, then just delete the off topic chats.

Now, fairnooks is heading to where I thought it might be. What I have heard is like as MS changes the OS that servers use, IPv6 as Couriant mentioned, they will be shutting off people that are using XP, a IE varient and other browsers forcing people to use Chrome if they want to search like we are used to. The other thing is that by taking a software program away from being installed/owned by a desktop user and have people send data to a cloud to use a software program, MS can have more control of who uses their products.

Yes, I know XP will not stop working. It seems that it is the browsing and connect ability to some MS internet controlled locations that may be problematic.
Does the SP-3 for XP Pro have the IPv6 in it?

Hey valis, give me Stoner's beach front property in Colorado if it is on the St Mary's lake or the lake at Denver's amusement park. I prefer St Mary's though.

Lets keep this XP, yes, XP topic in mind as we search through the matrix.


----------



## valis

Steve-x8086 said:


> What I have heard is like as MS changes the OS that servers use, IPv6 as Couriant mentioned, they will be shutting off people that are using XP, a IE varient and other browsers forcing people to use Chrome if they want to search like we are used to. .


And again, that's incorrect. What about all the OS's PRIOR to XP, such as ME, 2000, etc? Are they going to shut all those down as well?

Again, that's simply not going to happen. They may not support an OS any longer, but there is no way that they are going to force people to buy a new one. That would pretty much spell the end of MS.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Either the people you're talking to are completely and totally incompetent, or you're misunderstanding what they're saying. Microsoft is absolutely not telling anyone that Windows versions older than 7 will not be able to connect to the Internet at any time.


----------



## TOGG

There may be short term connectivity issues on World IPv6 day on 8th June when major sites will be testing IPv6, but that's nothing specifically to do with any MS OS; http://isoc.org/wp/newsletter/?p=2902

Based on what I've read about this, the ISP's are the ones that need to get on with implementing v6 and, until they do, users should be able to continue happily with v4 for some time yet.


----------



## sepala

valis said:


> Again, that's simply not going to happen. They may not support an OS any longer, but there is no way that they are going to force people to buy a new one. That would pretty much spell the end of MS.


Yes, there is no way, and if there is, that is the end of MS. My question is, when we use internet, we connect to our ISP's not to the MS. So how they are going to shut them down? And if I am correct, MS is not the owner of the internet, there is no one. So how can they shutdown a thing which they do not own? I think you are misguided or misunderstand with stopping MS updates for XP.


----------



## Littlefield

valis said:


> that's bogus. Treat that with about as much validity as you do about the Rapture hitting this Saturday.


That was funny


----------



## Wino

valis said:


> that's bogus. Treat that with about as much validity as you do about the Rapture hitting this Saturday.


The "Rapture" would happen before MS did something this stupid.


----------



## win2kpro

Wino said:


> The "Rapture" would happen before MS did something this stupid.


With Steve Ballmer as MS CEO anything is possible.


----------



## valis

not this, however.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Rubbish!


----------



## pyritechips

Steve-x8086 said:


> pyritechips - *I Am Offended that you would chuck my XP thread to a general category. If the off topic chatting is getting on your nerves, then just delete the off topic chats.
> *
> Now, fairnooks is heading to where I thought it might be. What I have heard is like as MS changes the OS that servers use, IPv6 as Couriant mentioned, they will be shutting off people that are using XP, a IE varient and other browsers forcing people to use Chrome if they want to search like we are used to. The other thing is that by taking a software program away from being installed/owned by a desktop user and have people send data to a cloud to use a software program, MS can have more control of who uses their products.
> 
> Yes, I know XP will not stop working. It seems that it is the browsing and connect ability to some MS internet controlled locations that may be problematic.
> Does the SP-3 for XP Pro have the IPv6 in it?
> 
> Hey valis, give me Stoner's beach front property in Colorado if it is on the St Mary's lake or the lake at Denver's amusement park. I prefer St Mary's though.
> 
> Lets keep this XP, yes, XP topic in mind as we search through the matrix.


If you don't like a Mod's decision there is a procedure for appealing it. That procedure does not include criticizing the decision in the thread. If you are not sure about the procedure, read the rules.


----------



## mouseinfire

prunejuice said:


> the "internet" doesn't live and die at the will of microsoft.
> 
> This is becoming more true every passing year.


虚张声势而已。


----------



## jiml8

Steve-x8086 said:


> Well, these guys are involved with the computer companies in my area and they may know something but I have not been able to confirm about this possible problem either.
> 
> 1 of them swears by it so much that he really gets upset if anybody questions if it is true. He even claims that he just came from a MS class last week where it was stated.
> 
> The things that he keeps alluding to are a "Cloud" that MS is putting on the internet and the lack of Drivers being available to use the internet. He also stated that we would get frequent popups from MS telling us that we had to change our OS or else.
> 
> Lance does not work in a business at this time but freelances with recycled equipment. His father works for a long time area computer company and says similar things
> 
> PS: The Geek Squad hasn't heard about this either.
> 
> Any thoughts on the Cloud issue being it?


"These guys" are either liars, or totally stupid. No other possibility is admissable.

I don't even run Windows. Guess that means I'll be locked out of the internet altogether. Right?


----------



## Ent

jiml8 said:


> "These guys" are either liars, or totally stupid. No other possibility is admissable


Boolean or, they could be stupid liars.


----------



## Sharma7

If so, the guys @ Microsoft have become idiots. These guys just care too much about making money!! What happened to Customer Satisfaction? Greedy old fools, Bill Gates is rich enough as it is. Mark my words, its not gonna turn out good..


----------



## Ent

Sharma7 said:


> If so, the guys @ Microsoft have become idiots. These guys just care too much about making money!! What happened to Customer Satisfaction? Greedy old fools, Bill Gates is rich enough as it is. Mark my words, its not gonna turn out good..


That's exactly why they won't do something like this. They want to make money. I saw something by Microsoft recently about how it costs around seven times as much money to get a new customer than to keep an old one and customer satisfaction is so important. So if they only want money, driving away all their existing customers isn't the way to do it. And driving off all their customers is exactly what such a move would do, no-one would trust Microsoft enough to buy their software.

However Gates isn't actually leading Microsoft these days, it's Steven A. Ballmer.


----------



## Steve-x8086

>>Either the people you're talking to are completely and totally incompetent, or you're misunderstanding what they're saying. <<

Either is possible. They kept emphasizing that XP wouldn't work on the internet after the change. It is possible that they were referring to or implying that MS was going to check everybody's XP serial numbers online then block them if they question them. 

NOTE: I believe that this may all come from misunderstanding the IPv6 and the Cloud as well as underhanded sales techniques.

Is there an answer to my question about is IPv6 on the XP service pack 3? I have installed Windows XP service pack 3.

I titled this under XP because it was explained to me that it was XP that was being targeted.

Thanks everyone for helping with my XP Question.


----------



## fairnooks

I don't know concerning XP SP3 and IPv6; it must have been added at some point becasuse its in my available protocols. I also don't have any concern because I'm banking on my router being able to handle it. I'll add it from the network protocol list if I need it I guess, otherwise not.


----------



## DoubleHelix

Windows XP support for IPV6 was added with SP1.

"The cloud" is not a single place out there in the world. It's a term applied to web services. I really can't even hazard a guess as to what these people you're talking to could possibly mean.


----------



## fairnooks

That was my speculation 40-some posts ago; Microsoft can easily exclude selective web services that they produce; they've already done it, the Sync product I was using no longer functions in XP and Mesh is Windows 7 and Vista only.


----------



## Courtneyc

That certified Microsoft tech, isn't a certified Microsoft tech. The Internet isn't run by Microsoft; it's a public system, primarily run by SunOS servers (for DNS) and Cisco routers. It doesn't really have anything to do with Microsoft (other than they use it). 

Even if the world switched to IPv6 tomorrow, your local home router would still support IPv4. It would just do the conversion when you went over the Internet. 

Besides, with Windows 7 Professional and above, XP Mode (which is a real copy of XP inside a virtual machine) will still have to be supported. Hell, even DOS can be put on the Internet.

Your "techs" are bonkers.


----------



## Steve-x8086

Fairnooks understands what I was lead on with. Courtneyc doesn't understand me. I have stated that the tecs were likely leading me on in a hard sell.

I have always known that MS does not own the internet. However, they can make it difficult, on purpose, for older MS OS's to be able to work with newer MS programs. Yes, I understand the cloud is not one thing but locations that can process data using remote software usually for a fee. It appears that the discussion in this thread has shown that if your XP is updated, it should be fine.

There may be a bit of a problem with XP and older MS OS's integrating with the new Cloud method of using software but that seems most likely to be used with small hand units and dummy terminals. 

Thanks for everyone who participated. I will mark this as solved in another day or 2 so final thoughts, if any, may be posted. Thanks again.

14's in Colorado.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Perhaps they were lying to get you to upgrade Win 7 and they get pure profit.

Dont listen to them and use TechGuy for your expert advice.


----------

